# Borrowing an NEC



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a paper copy of the 2017 NEC I can borrow? Apparently I need a hard copy for the CEU update courses because they are stupid.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

One word: baksheesh.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sure, if I was in your neighborhood I'd drop it off this afternoon.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Do what I do. We have the same rule and if you don't have the book in hand you don't get in the door and you loose your fee. So........

Macmikey alway say: Go to Borders (Or is it Barnes and Noble? One of em is gone) and purchase 2017 Nec book. Do not remove shrink wrapping cover. Go to class. Show book and get in class. Do not remove shrink wrap. Go back to borders on way home and get refund for book which is too heavy for you so it might be injurious and unsafe. Tell them it's Trumps fault and they will be very understanding of your plight.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I got mine at BN.com for $50. It was labeled as "used" but it was a scratch and dent special from the warehouse. The cover was slightly creased and that was it. No way I'm paying those thieves $110 for a code book.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes I have a paper back book of the 2017 NEC 
but I cannot loan it to you...
a) i cannot find "hackworks" in any NJ phone book
b) i don't know you well enough


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought mine "used". An apprentice bought it and then his employer bought him one. Saved a few bucks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Yes I have a paper back book of the 2017 NEC
> but I cannot loan it to you...
> a) i cannot find "hackworks" in any NJ phone book
> b) i don't know you well enough


That kinda hurts my feelings.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If you've the NEC in pdf, why not update online?

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> If you've the NEC in pdf, why not update online?
> 
> ~CS~


If you could show me a place to get the state required CEU's for NJ online I would be your best friend.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

go here and ask Hax

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> go here and ask Hax
> 
> ~CS~


No, I asked you to find one, because I already know that they don't exist.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

for a second there I thought I sensed some civility


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That kinda hurts my feelings.


it wasn't meant to...it's just that
well I paid $98.00 for it and I
just can't part with it so soon.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I have one...[whistling]

Texting and Driving


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Does anyone have a paper copy of the 2017 NEC I can borrow? Apparently I need a hard copy for the CEU update courses because they are stupid.


I thought you were going to send it to the Chicken, so he could learn himself some code.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

brian john said:


> I thought you were going to send it to the Chicken, so he could learn himself some code.


That was the PDF of the 2017 code. He won't give me his email address though.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

52 bucks shipped used @ amazon


----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

The company buys ours now I guess it shows my age the last one I bought was $45.
Do they really cost over $100 now? 


Steve


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure how much they cost. I'm not joking when I say that I wouldn't spend $10 on one.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I'm not sure how much they cost. I'm not joking when I say that I wouldn't spend $10 on one.


Library. Go to your local library , check out the book. 
Take it with you to your code classes. Return it. 

That would save you that 10 bucks...I mean 9 bucks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This conversation is silly. I already told you my tried and works method, which is to buy a copy and return it after the class for full refund. It's why the last code book I ever bought and kept was the 2005. I been relying on your server getting hacked ever since, but frankly since we seem to be stuck to 2008 like glue, that's why you haven't heard from me in years about it. 

I bought/returned unopened the 11, and the 14 with my method and got my continuing education credits and was able to renew my license both times.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I skipped buying a 2014 completely and was happy to get the '17 for half price. $160 saved in two code cycles.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Just because I am a nice guy - I will let you use mine ,but you need to drive to Maryland to pick it up...
Hell maybe I'll even treat you to lunch , after all there's a MCDonalds about 6 miles from my place and don't they still have a dollar menu .................


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

having a hard copy is often handy. just shut up and buy it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> having a hard copy is often handy. just shut up and buy it.


Wow, it's amazing how I got thru the last 10 years without one 

There is nothing handy about having to go get a paper book and manually look something up when it's available to be searched right on my phone, tablet, and computer.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, but handing the book to the inspector who is trying to make up his own rules and politely asking him to show you where it is is worth every penny.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> yeah, but handing the book to the inspector who is trying to make up his own rules and politely asking him to show you where it is is worth every penny.


I do that with the iPad. It's much faster to pull up something from the NEC PDF than the paper copy. I also pull up cut sheets and manuals to show them.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I do that with the iPad. It's much faster to pull up something from the NEC PDF than the paper copy. I also pull up cut sheets and manuals to show them.


I did that last year.... The inspector then went to get his codebook, because I obviously had some type of counterfeit codebook on my tablet.... He was still wrong though...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Inspectors almost never show up for my jobs any longer. They usually just pass my installations over the phone.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don;t even take a pen to our update classes. I just sleep with my eyes open for 6 hours every year. Biggest waste of time and money our trade has ever seen. 
IMO only the inspector should be required to do code classed. It is the responsibility of the tradesman to know the code.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

My last hard copy purchase (the '14 bought in early '16)) was via Amazon as well, $35 for a "used" copy that had absolutely zero signs of use or wear.

Wish I had the '17 in PDF......


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Grab an old book you have in the basement and get some blue painters tape, then just sharpie in 17' on it....


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I don;t even take a pen to our update classes. I just sleep with my eyes open for 6 hours every year. Biggest waste of time and money our trade has ever seen.
> IMO only the inspector should be required to do code classed. It is the responsibility of the tradesman to know the code.



Yep, the people that actually need the class get absolutely nothing from it, and the folks who don't need it are forced to go and waste their time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

6 hours would be awesome, I have to do 34.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus











Tx Hack :thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> 6 hours would be awesome, I have to do 34.


Are you ****ting me. We have do do 12 every 2 years and it is still a freaking waste of time and money.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ours says 8 hours, but it's Hawaii. They always let us go right after lunch...... The $75 dollar fee however..... it's Hawaii, that is always taken , and no discounts...........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I don;t even take a pen to our update classes. I just sleep with my eyes open for 6 hours every year. Biggest waste of time and money our trade has ever seen.
> IMO only the inspector should be required to do code classed. It is the responsibility of the tradesman to know the code.


It's the inspector's job to pass out red stickers until a guy decides to upgrade on his own?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have no idea what ours is.... They never actually check for licensing here anyway


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's the inspector's job to pass out red stickers until a guy decides to upgrade on his own?


No it is the electricians job to do it on his own. Some people might take classes so might study on their own.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you ****ting me. We have do do 12 every 2 years and it is still a freaking waste of time and money.


34 every 3 years. 10 hours of new code update and 24 hours of your choice.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> I have no idea what ours is.... They never actually check for licensing here anyway


If I tried to pull a permit without my license being updated for the new cycle, I would get a large fine from the state.

They only go after the license holders. The people without any license can do anything they want without ever getting into trouble.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> If I tried to pull a permit without my license being updated for the new cycle, I would get a large fine from the state.
> 
> They only go after the license holders. The people without any license can do anything they want without ever getting into trouble.


In Cali the contractor is not required to take any CE courses. If you have a Jman license, then you are required to take 32 hours every 3 years, but it can pretty much all be done online while watching a movie.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Here it's big business. They charge a lot of money for CEU classes.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CEU's are the biggest joke ever.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Here it's big business. They charge a lot of money for CEU classes.


Unsure if they exclude on line CUE's ,for your state Hax, but i seriously find sitting in any CEU class a _waste_ of a weekend , they never seem to get past art 600 or so are usually over the hill ex sparks who haven't turned a tool in a dog's age, and always take their sweet time forwarding their paperwork to the necessary authorities, etc

*VS.* on line , which is a log in/out deal one can do mornings or evenings at one's leisure , ask Q's, take a test and obtain a score, have them electronically send whatever license boards the final cert_ (required in some states) _ , as well as complete the entire update right on through to the index.


In addition to MH, the IAEI _offers _this , in fact one accrues CEU's with every IAEI meeting

your milage may vary.....

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MTW said:


> CEU's are the biggest joke ever.


Seems just about everything this trade_ is and offers_ follows suit with you MT

:no:

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Stephen, instead of posting here, why don’t you post in the thread about the GEC? There is new information that you are conveniently ignoring. I wonder why that is?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wildleg said:


> having a hard copy is often handy. just shut up and buy it.


Sometimes it's worth it to leave it out on inspection day. Run over it with your truck a few times so it looks like it has been used.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> 6 hours would be awesome, I have to do 34.


34per year?

It's 30 per every 3 years or 10 per year here.

Disregard ...I posted before I got to page 3 post
#42 answers my question.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

500 views so far, and no one near Hack has offered a code book :no:

After all Hack has done for this forums members, I'm truly disappointed


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Unsure if they exclude on line CUE's ,for your state Hax, but i seriously find sitting in any CEU class a _waste_ of a weekend , they never seem to get past art 600 or so are usually over the hill ex sparks who haven't turned a tool in a dog's age, and always take their sweet time forwarding their paperwork to the necessary authorities, etc
> 
> *VS.* on line , which is a log in/out deal one can do mornings or evenings at one's leisure , ask Q's, take a test and obtain a score, have them electronically send whatever license boards the final cert_ (required in some states) _ , as well as complete the entire update right on through to the index.
> 
> ...


I like my classes cause I'm better at learning listeninhg to
someone teach or like this forum listening to others
discuss / argue about topics.

The only time I found CEU class to be a complete 
joke is some old timer decided to get into the code
class business , held at a Holiday Inn express somewhere
on the south side and this guy for 10 straight hours did not 
ever turn his power point on nor did we crack the book
open for even a minute.

He sat there and told war stories about Akrons old
building department , the IBEW union , a thousand
stories about how guys played grab a*s with each other
and passed out candy . 

5 hours into it , he broke for provided lunch ( another 
hour) and then repeated the same stories for the next
4 hours....when the class got out to the parking lot at
the end , the whole group just broke out into either
laughing or "WTF was that all about" or both.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I like my classes cause I'm better at learning listeninhg to
> someone teach or like this forum listening to others
> discuss / argue about topics.
> 
> ...



I went thru a day of similar. The "instructor" was a Honolulu electrical inspector who spent the whole day bitching about the dept. he worked for. No code discussion at all. On the next one, the guy who did it was all code, nothing but the code, so help me God.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Here it's big business. They charge a lot of money for CEU classes.


Where do you go and how much do you pay 

I have my last 8 hours in two weeks and we are paying $235 for 8 hours


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

emtnut said:


> 500 views so far, and no one near Hack has offered a code book :no:
> 
> After all Hack has done for this forums members, I'm truly disappointed


I even put tabs on mine because i know how he is so fond of tabs! Lol



Texting and Driving


----------



## boot (Mar 1, 2013)

My NEC 2017 was "new" from Amazon for $35, free shipping.

It arrived marked with Indian postage . Kind of an odd place of origin. Suspected it was a counterfeit initially, but after going through my CE class with it , could tell it was legit. 

My book was damp and floppy for a week while it acclimated to it's new climate. No mold! But it did make my nose itch for the week it was damp.

In Maine it's 15 hours every 3 years. 45 Hours anytime you want to apply for a new license , i.e. going from jman to master.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

trentonmakes said:


> I even put tabs on mine because i know how he is so fond of tabs! Lol
> 
> 
> Texting and Driving


I didn't read the whole thread, but if you offered to let Hax borrow it, my apologies ....


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

wildleg said:


> yeah, but handing the book to the inspector who is trying to make up his own rules and politely asking him to show you where it is is worth every penny.


NO !
Ask the inspector to show you in the code book where it is ! Make the guy go to his vehicle and bring the book to you! 
If he says something about his book still on his desk or some other shi**y excuse , reply by handing him yours and say "ok use mine then "

When I am questioned on site about a inspection issue, I tell the person I am dealing with " Ok lets look it up, Where's your code book". If they don't have one I say " I'll get mine, do you want to come out to my vehicle or shall I bring it back here?"
3/4 of the time they just say never mind. When that happens , if I don't have their cell number I ask for it or an email so i can send them the code section.
I like to cut & paste / copy the code into emails & text messages. I have even taken a picture of the code section and sent it to people


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Seems just about everything this trade_ is and offers_ follows suit with you MT
> 
> :no:
> 
> ~CS~


You're an alcoholic. You probably posted this while you were drunk. Please get help. It's become obvious by your erratic postings that your mental condition is in a questionable state right now. It will only get worse if you continue on this path. Get help. For real.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm starting to think MTW don't like CS:yes::jester:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

manchestersparky said:


> NO !
> Ask the inspector to show you in the code book where it is ! Make the guy go to his vehicle and bring the book to you!
> If he says something about his book still on his desk or some other shi**y excuse , reply by handing him yours and say "ok use mine then "
> 
> ...


A few years back , on anew construction build (Finish 
phase inspection to boot) I get not 1 but 2 red tags from
an inspector.

(1) He wanted an outlet receptacle on the same wall as the
stairwell as you approach the stairs (right in front of the
first riser):no:

(2) He wanted a 2nd gfci outlet receptacle on a kitchen 
island:no:

I took my code book up to their building department , asked 
for him to come up to the counter.

He comes up with his NEC handbook :no: (Cannot use the 
Handbook to enforce Ohio Residential Code)

Bottom line , I got both reversed cause the Island only 
needed 1 per code ( he thought it "would be nice" to have 
2) and the code reference _at that time_ stated 
"where likely to place furniture" in the reference he was
using for adding a receptacle right at the top riser of
the stairs...which is obviously not a place to put
a piece of furniture.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> A few years back , on anew construction build (Finish
> phase inspection to boot) I get not 1 but 2 red tags from
> an inspector.
> 
> ...


If everyone did what you did we wouldn't have inspectors making such stupid calls anymore.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

HackWork said:


> If everyone did what you did we wouldn't have inspectors making such stupid calls anymore.


I've posted this here hundreds of times :

Inspectors do this type of crap because YOU let them !

( not necessarily you hack, but contractors /electricians in general)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Eggggg_zactly,:thumbsup: yet another good reason to be an IAEI member

~CS~


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> _Eggggg_zactly,:thumbsup: yet another good reason to be an IAEI member
> 
> ~CS~


What does being a member of IAEI got to do with challenging an inspector on an incorrect ruling on a code matter?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

flyboy said:


> What does being a member of IAEI got to do with challenging an inspector on an incorrect ruling on a code matter?


Because apparently they teach the members that if they are ever wrong about a code determination, just hide from the person trying to discuss it with them.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This is the first year I didn't buy a hard copy of the code book. I usually alternate between the handbook and the paperback. This cycle I decided to try the e-book. I thought it would be more functional than the PDF. I did wonder if they would allow it at the code update. 

I took the 10 hour code update at the hall before Thanksgiving. They always have the books there to purchase if you didn't already. I brought the tablet and asked if it was ok that I had the e-book on it instead of a hard copy. He told me it didn't matter as long as I had a current copy of the code. He never even looked at it. I probably could have gotten away with not having it on there at all. 

I never took the update anywhere else, so I don't know how that would fly. Here everyone knows each other. Once your in the system, it's all automatic. You get a letter when your scheduled to go. You only reply to the letter if you can't make it. I just got the letter for the next eight hour CEU class. It's always alphabetical, so it's the same guys year after year.

Maybe you can sign up at your hall? Do they charge you at the hall? Ours was free. Now they charge, but it's not much. Just covers the instructor, lunch and break. I could go up to New Brunswick, there's is still free.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's free at my hall.

But the website says Please bring a copy of the 2017 NEC, a pen, and a highlighter.

I thought the code update was on the 2014 code anyway??


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I was prepared to buy one just for the reasons you listed. I figured for the money I was saving not going to one of the outside classes, I would still be ahead. 

Can you highlight the PDF? The e-book you can highlight and bookmark. Unless I'm missing something though the bookmarks don't have a good description. It just shows up as 100's 200's 300's. I tried bookmarking it like the tabs. No good. It is hyperlinked though, so jumping around is easy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are many different PDF viewers out there, I would assume most can highlight, annotate, etc.

I took a screenshot on my computer of how far the bookmarks break down, it's good enough for me. You can set your own bookmarks as well, but I am fine just scrolling thru it.

I like the fact that you can search the whole NEC for a specific term. I haven't used the Index in years because I just search and find what I need that way.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The main advantage of the e-book format over the PDF is with the PDF the page formatting is always the same irrespective of the device you're using, with the e-book reader, the formatting adapts to the screen. So when you use your phone you won't have to pan around the page, it should format in one long continuous column, it will wrap the lines based on a narrower device.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> There are many different PDF viewers out there, I would assume most can highlight, annotate, etc.
> 
> I took a screenshot on my computer of how far the bookmarks break down, it's good enough for me. You can set your own bookmarks as well, but I am fine just scrolling thru it.
> 
> ...


The e-book has a contents that is similar to the PDF's bookmarks. Touch it in the contents and it jumps to the page. 

The e-book has bookmarks you can add yourself. By default there is none. When you add a bookmark, only the main section name is added to the list. Maybe there's a way to edit the default bookmark name after it is added. I can't do it on my phone. My phone has the NFPA book reader. My desktop has a different e-reader. 

The desktop is much faster than the phone or company iPad. The slowest is my Galaxy Tab 3. They are about the same jumping around inside the same chapter following hyperlinks, bookmarks, contents and highlights. The big lag is when it changes chapters. Example would be going from something in the 200's to the 300's. If I used the Galaxy for this it would be broken into pieces. 

The thing I like the most is the hyperlinks. When I first got it, it didn't have a back button for the NFPA reader. They must have added that function. Now it's easy to get back after clicking a hyperlink. 

I'm not sure how they do it, but evething you add or change on one device shows up on the others. Even opens to the last page viewed regardless of which device used. I have all my PDFs on the cloud, so it has some of the same functionality without big brother (NFPA) watching me.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

splatz said:


> The main advantage of the e-book format over the PDF is with the PDF the page formatting is always the same irrespective of the device you're using, with the e-book reader, the formatting adapts to the screen. So when you use your phone you won't have to pan around the page, it should format in one long continuous column, it will wrap the lines based on a narrower device.


The one thing they just haven't got the hang of yet is the tables. I can't use any tables on the smaller devices. It only works on the desktop. The whole scrolling thing in tables suck. The PDF tables are better IMO.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

flyboy said:


> What does being a member of IAEI got to do with challenging an inspector on an incorrect ruling on a code matter?


Because one can_ challenge_ an entire room of them simultaneously Flyboy

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Because one can_ challenge_ an entire room of them simultaneously Flyboy
> 
> ~CS~


You can challenge thousands on a forum like this. It's kinda like the way you challenged everyone else about bonding the GEC as it enters a panel. 

What ever happened with that?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You can challenge thousands on a forum like this. It's kinda like the way you challenged everyone else about bonding the GEC as it enters a panel.
> 
> What ever happened with that?


Don't want to be disrespectful to CS But:

Hack, I think you should continue pushing like this. Even if he does not admit he was wrong, he could "agree to disagree" to save face.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> Don't want to be disrespectful to CS But:
> 
> Hack, I think you should continue pushing like this. Even if he does not admit he was wrong, he could "agree to disagree" to save face.


You know I will never stop. :thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

lighterup said:


> A few years back , on anew construction build (Finish
> phase inspection to boot) I get not 1 but 2 red tags from
> an inspector.
> 
> ...


Don't blame the NEC Handbook when the fool is standing right in front of you.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

lighterup said:


> I'm starting to think MTW don't like CS:yes::jester:


I'm not fond of the absolutely dishonorable and disgusting way he has been conducting himself lately.

But the real problem is that Steve has a serious addiction and is rapidly falling apart because of it. He is slowly sinking in a sea of booze and he needs help. This is no joke. If he does not get help quickly and beat his addiction, he will become ET's next death or he will just get more insane and unstable. Neither option is a good one. 

So Steve, please get help.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Because one can_ challenge_ an entire room of them simultaneously Flyboy
> 
> ~CS~


Probably hard to do that from underneath the table.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Hack, I got an NEC for ya, just drop by and grab it, anytime.

Problem is once you come up here, you won't want to leave !!!!



I see many of you complaining about taking update courses.

Here in Canada, once you get your licence, that's it, good for life, no updates.....ever! (In Ontario anyway)

I think it should be mandatory to take some kind of update here. I've worked with guys who have not seen a code book in years, but still spew wrong code references on site.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

eddy current said:


> Hack, I got an NEC for ya, just drop by and grab it, anytime.
> 
> Problem is once you come up here, you won't want to leave !!!!
> 
> ...


Let me know if @HackWork comes by ... I'll stop by to meet him :brows:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Canadian gettogether at Eddy's house?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Canadian gettogether at Eddy's house?


Sounds like a Love In

Texting and Driving


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Canadian gettogether at Eddy's house?


You bet. All the poutine, maple syrup and REAL beer you can handle


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll bring a bottle or 3 of Canadian Mist :vs_cocktail:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> What does being a member of IAEI got to do with challenging an inspector on an incorrect ruling on a code matter?


Absolutely nothing. But Lying Steve wants to perpetuate this myth that IAEI membership is some credential to be envied.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

All you people (none) who offered to lend me a 2017 NEC don't have to worry, they will let me use my iPad.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Well that’s good. I really didn’t want to give you mine.:biggrin:


----------

